# Springfield MA road cycle



## eastcoastskiier (Aug 30, 2007)

He guys i just transfered to WNEC like 10min north of springfield MA, and im looking for some decent roads to ride on but its not coming that easy. i have found a few but the roads seem to go from very good to very bad with no real pattern.  Just wondering if anyone on here is from the area or knows of and good places to go. Im gonna try to go to this ski/bike shop 'Competitive Edge' a few miles away and get their opinion as well.

 Thanks for the help


----------



## skizilla (Aug 30, 2007)

*Southwick area*

I live in the southwick area which is about 15 miles west of springfield.  Southwick, granville, westfield and the ct border town have awesome road riding.  From mellow farm roads of southwick and granby and suffield to legs breaking climbs along rt 57 in granville and 23 in the blanford russel area.  I highley reccomend riding out here. The hidden hills area west of springfield gets even more remote and hilly.  The hidden hill area is granville russel otis tolland blanford russel.  Even the backroads of the various hamptons make for excellent riding.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Aug 31, 2007)

awsome.. thansk for the results.. ive been looking on mapquest and google earth, so ill have to check out those areas.. and if i can toss the bike on my car and drive 20min and get in a 30mile ride on good roads then it will most definetly be worth it!

 thanks again


----------

